# Alternatives to SKY



## MAX01 (5 Jul 2016)

I am cancelling SKY as fed up with their high charges and would love some advise on paying a once off payment for a satellite box that would give me pause,rewind and record. Multi-room would also be good. I live in rural Ireland. I am not tech savvy and wonder if a satellite box is the best way to go. Many thanks.


----------



## MrEarl (5 Jul 2016)

Hello,

Much will depend on what channels you want to watch.  

Are you just after the Saorview channels, or also UK "terrestrial" channels, do you also want Sky (and if so, which ones - movies, sports, general entertainment etc) ?

Also, do you have broadband or can it be obtained via Eir (for example) where you live ?


----------



## noproblem (6 Jul 2016)

There are many alternatives to Sky out there and extremely more economical than Sky. Just google alternatives to Sky and you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Páid (6 Jul 2016)

You can get a combo box that will allow you to receive Saorview channels (if your TV doesn't support Saorview) and also Free-To_Air satellite channels. You can use your existing satellite dish.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free-to-air_channels_at_28°E

There is lots of information here regarding which box to get, Electronic Programme Guide (EPG), etc. http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## willyfones (6 Jul 2016)

I paid a once of payment of 260 euro and got a free to air box installed at home a satellite dish and small antenna   (you can do it yourself for cheaper if your happy scaling the roof of your house).    It was money well spent,, there are a huge amount of free to air channels,, all the Irish channels and UK channels,, news channels, music and kids channels. 

Between this and Netflix I have no intention of going near SKY or anyone else again..  save yourself a fortune switching.


----------



## Páid (6 Jul 2016)

The OP already has a satellite dish. As far as I am aware there should be two LNB's in the centre of the dish which would allow you to connect two receiver boxes i.e. multiroom.


----------



## MAX01 (6 Jul 2016)

Many thanks for all your advice . I have broadband and live in Longford. I would like the RTE, BBC, UTV, C4 stations, perhaps Discovery if possible. Not bothered with Sports or Movie channels. Would like Multi Room, also pause and record. Would we need separate boxes for all therooms, and are there wires also in all rooms as we just tidied all wires last year when painting our sitting room!


----------



## Páid (6 Jul 2016)

I listed all the channels 4 posts up.

You need a separate box for each of the rooms if you want FTA satellite and you also need a separate LNB on your dish for each receiver.


----------

